# Small spread for snows



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I was jus wondering if I could run a smaller spread for snows this spring. I would have 40 sillosock snows and juvenile snows, 18 TNT snows and blues, 6 higdon motion snows, and 4 floating snows. I hunt flooded fields a lot and I don't want to have to walk in 300 windsocks every time I go out. I have a layout blind and an e-caller with 2 speakers, so if you guys think this idea would work, your thoughts and opinions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I would just buy 170 sillo socks and sell the rest of the stuff. Then just have to carry in 1. bag of decoys, 1. bag for ecaller your gun and blind. I have shot a lot of spreads over about 15 dozen snow goose decoys when I was first starting out.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Walking in 300 sillosocks will be easier than what you have right now.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I can make multiple trips, and im not walking in a massive bag of windsocks, not sillosocks, I'm not gunna buy any of those. I would rather get a bunch of plastic muddy than tyvek any day. The mud here in Minnesota is killer in the spring.


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

a small spread can be very deadly it is all about location and concealment in a small spread you need to be on the X and concealed well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1JLLf76 ... er&list=UL also a good e-caller can make a difference.


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Northern_Skies said:


> a small spread can be very deadly it is all about location and concealment in a small spread you need to be on the X and concealed well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1JLLf76 ... er&list=UL also a good e-caller can make a difference.


Not trying to ruin the post but that video was posted in October meaning they were hunting birds that mostly haven't been shot at in 4-5 months. Yes its possible to hunt snows with a small spread but 5 decoys, even with a good ecaller, is hard to do in the US. Even during the Conservation Season when every single person is shooting at them.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree with avery get socks and the rite decoy bag you can carry 
200 its a numbers game u need them


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I am the only guy I know of hunting snows in the spring for at least a 30 mile radius. I have never seen another decoy spread in the spring ever. The only people shooting snows are the idiots roost busting with .22s, and drive on private land. I hate socks too, they rip and shine and they get all muddy and are impossible to clean off.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Wulffhunter said:


> I am the only guy I know of hunting snows in the spring for at least a 30 mile radius. I have never seen another decoy spread in the spring ever. The only people shooting snows are the idiots roost busting with .22s, and drive on private land. I hate socks too, they rip and shine and they get all muddy and are impossible to clean off.


There are a lot more guys than you think that decoy in western MN. And your still decoying birds that have been hunted 8 months out of the year. Can you do it? Sure. Will you get frustrated? You bet. Trust me. And if you set sillosocks or supported wind socks in the ground correctly, you have little to worry about in terms of mud. It just takes a little extra effort with picking up. Tie a towel off your belt and wipe stakes down as you pick up, or use pvc pipe and slide 1 dozen stakes into each pipe before bagging them. With a small spread I suggest scouting small mixed flocks of birds that migrate behind the bigger all-snow flocks that move up through MN. You'll see a good push of specks and swans with a lot of snows mixed in, and those are the birds that will respond better to small decoy spreads. It's frustrating if you don't get any snow-only flocks to decoy, but if you can catch a couple flocks coming out by themselves instead of mixed with specks, canadas, or swans, you'll have some success. With the bigger flocks, its a here today, gone tomorrow kind of deal. Like you said, there are idiots out there that chase them, and combined with the nature of the adult birds, they don't roost very long in one place. You'd be better off building the biggest spread you can and setup for migrators on a nice dry hilltop of pasture or corn. Especially this spring if there won't be much of a snow line to hold the birds.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Ditch the blind and wear whites or camo. Makes it a lot easier when walking in.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> I would just buy 170 sillo socks and sell the rest of the stuff. Then just have to carry in 1. bag of decoys, 1. bag for ecaller your gun and blind. I have shot a lot of spreads over about 15 dozen snow goose decoys when I was first starting out.


This is great advice and exactly what I would do.



Wulffhunter said:


> I can make multiple trips, and im not walking in a massive bag of windsocks, not sillosocks, I'm not gunna buy any of those. I would rather get a bunch of plastic muddy than tyvek any day. The mud here in Minnesota is killer in the spring.


Why would the mud in Minnesota be any different from the mud anywhere else. The mud has been awful in most of the fields i've hunted the last two springs and I have had no problem with my sillosocks getting dirty.



Wulffhunter said:


> I am the only guy I know of hunting snows in the spring for at least a 30 mile radius. I have never seen another decoy spread in the spring ever. The only people shooting snows are the idiots roost busting with .22s, and drive on private land. I hate socks too, they rip and shine and they get all muddy and are impossible to clean off.


I have had some of my sillosocks for 4 years and have not had a single one rip and they do not shine at all. In 4 years I have never had to clean any of my socks. I'm wondering if you are thinking of Texas Rags and not Sillosocks. Texas Rags rip very easy and have some shine to them.

As for your original questions I'm sure you would be able to shoot some birds over a smaller spread if you are in the right location. Having more decoys would just increase your chances.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

Wearing whites also gives you a shot on birds that don't flare to blind doors swinging open. I've been doing it in my snow spread lately and really like it.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think most big spreads are over rated...I've hunted spreads anywhere from 2200 ss/deadly to 4 dozen TNTs and the number one element is LOCATION! Find smaller flocks if possible but most importantly find the right spot and you'll shoot birds.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Right place, Right Time, End of Story! :beer:

More deeks sure does help though!


----------

